

Cadets Trade the Trenches for Firewalls - ams1
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/11/technology/11cybergames.html?partner=rss&emc=rss

======
spectre
Cyberwarfare is the future of warfare and something the military should be
taking seriously.

~~~
rudyfink
I think it is more correct to say that cyberwarfare is part of the future of
warfare. I think networked computers are just an additional dimension of space
for conflict to take part on. Put another way, I don't think the classic
physically hurting one's opponent is likely to disappear.

I think that adding and subtracting information from one's opponent will join
the classic adding and subtracting matter from ones opponent. Really,
information warfare has been a classic for a long time. I think, as the purely
information overlay gets ever more elaborate, that conflict in this space will
simply become more disruptive to the other fronts of battle.

